

Things Windows 7 does that Vista doesn't  - blazzerbg
http://www.techradar.com/news/computing/pc/18-cool-things-windows-7-does-that-vista-doesn-t-628892

======
jz
17\. Native ISO Burner. I haven't used Windows in about 5 years, but it still
amazes me that this was not baked in to Vista. My parents purchased a Vista
desktop computer a couple months back. My dad called me on day 2 asking me how
to burn a cd. He gave up on Vista after day 3. The awesome dual core Vista box
sits and collects dust while he continues to use his XP (1 Ghz) computer where
he has Roxio or some other crap already installed/setup.

~~~
DenisM
imgburn - free burner software

------
pbhjpbhj
The only thing I see as genuinely innovative their is the "problem solver"
taking screencaps for every mouse click then creating a webpage and allowing
commentary to be added. Seems like a nice little utility app - I'd like to see
that in ksnapshot.

The other things, MP3 preview, recently used lists (now with added marketing-
ese), window placement, .. hardly revolutionary.

They added a seamless VM to ease upgrade from XP, nice one (but not really
innovation, I can have my virtualbox run seamlessly (but prefer it windowed)).

Any reasons there to upgrade from Vista or XP? I didn't notice one.

------
thamer
Ha. In the first picture of the article, the Explorer “jumplist” shows a
directory named “20 cool things windows 7 does th...”. This article only lists
18. I guess the list was hard to fill?

------
ivank
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Features_removed_in_Windows_7>

------
dkersten
I dunno, since I switched to a tiled window manager, these types of "lists of
cool features in ..." have become so anticlimactic for me.. most of those
features just aren't that useful once you go get used to tiling.

~~~
eru
I demand hardware acceleration for my xmonad!

~~~
mark_h
You joke, but... my work laptop (Dell D630) has some low-end intel video card,
and it can't even drive dual monitors. The redraw when I switch between
workspaces -- which I do a lot, especially when on the built-in screen -- is
painful :(

------
sp332
Yay native ISO burner! Also, the Windows Explorer built-in .zip file manager
isn't freaking slow anymore (though 7-zip still puts it to shame with speed
_and_ compression ratios).

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Presumably they don't want to add bloat by allowing more than one compression
type, sticking in a free tar.bz2 compression routine would break the bank too
I expect.</thinlyveiledsarcasm>

~~~
dkersten
Yep, because they care about bloat.

~~~
wizard_2
That's sort of the point of windows 7 isn't it? It's faster, smaller, and
needs less resources.

~~~
sp332
But if they had a faster .zip compressor and/or a different format like 7-zip,
it _would_ be faster and/or need less resources.

------
jz
The article should really be called "18 things you never thought for the life
of you would not be included in Vista that we will present as if they are
groundbreaking features"

~~~
boredguy8
This is silly. I use OS X all day at work and can't WAIT to get home and work
on my Win7 box where switching between applications, changing their size, and
navigating within the window isn't a royal pain in the ass.

------
jsonscripter
I think we need an "X number of things every other popular operating system
does that Windows doesn't" article. To start off:

    
    
      * Multiple users on the same machine at the same time
      * Software repositories
      * Useful software pre-installed (windows doesn't have IM, office tools, or photo editing software)
      * Advanced filesystems available

------
bitbukkit
The "Imagine Parallels on Mac OS X without the need to fish out money on an
extra OS" comment regarding XP mode strikes me as a bit disingenuous. The more
apt comparison I think would be Classic/OS 9 or PowerPC compatibility - which
Apple did provide for free (Classic mode and Rosetta).

